# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  1000 Hình Nền Cho Dế

## vivawhite

http://www.mediafire.com/?3ijw0nzmwyt
Pass giải nén: "www.coimobile.com"
*Sưu Tầm*

----------


## ngoduong

thanks bạn nhiều nhé. Nhưng nó thích hợp cho mọi loại máy chứ

----------


## fantasysl06

Hình nền thì có liên quan gì tới loại máy, đời máy đâu pác!

----------


## nhungle233

nếu như hinh co size lớn wa thì đt cùi bắp không load nổi đâu

----------


## medi

Hic! Cái đó mà các pác cũng đi nói! hình lớn thì resize nó lại!

----------

